# Threaded Coil-Overs w/ Stock Springs?



## azrampage (Jun 17, 2003)

I'm running G Stock for a while (SCCA Solo 2), and need shocks. Down the road I will likely be switching to the SCCA STS class with my 02 SE-R.

Stock class allows any shocks basically, including those with adjustable spring perches, BUT must maintain stock springs and perch locations. 

STS will allow any coil-over and any springs.

The question - is there a coil-over set-up that will allow both stock springs and eventually different springs, or will I end up having to buy two sets of shocks?

Thx,


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if you buy Koni yellows they would probably work with stock springs.....but no coilovers will work with stock springs.....coilovers utilize different springs.

I'd say stay stock for now and purchase Tein SS or JIC coilovers when you're ready to go STS.


----------



## azrampage (Jun 17, 2003)

*Konis Adjustable Perches?*

My Miata and also a friend's Integra have yellow Konis with three spring perch options; just change the "C" clip.

1) Do the SE-R Konis have this option? (my Neon ACR Konis did not).

EDIT: Do the SE-R's have a large gland nut that holds the "innards" inside the front strut, or must you saw off the top of the strut to install Konis?

Could someone please post the Koni install details?

2) Must the rear Konis be removed to adjust? If so, really a pain. No way around it?

Thx,


----------



## BEERBUEFF (Sep 3, 2003)

you can reach the top of the strut tower in the back by stickin your hand in the hole behind the felt, dont know if you can adjust them that way though, im planing on gettin koni's next week so i guess ill try and remember to post somethin about it


----------



## azrampage (Jun 17, 2003)

*Adjusting Rear Konis On An SE-R*

The *rear* Konis (I just received a set too) have to be removed, collapsed, and then rotated to adjust. The old Koni "Reds" were done in this way twenty years ago.........

My Neon, Miata, 85 GLH Turbo, RX-7....all of those have top adjustable shocks. Why not us?


----------



## MDMA (Oct 23, 2002)

GC with Koni yellows is the best for the price... HANDS down


----------

